# why do my fry die in my breeding net?



## Julie0811 (Jan 4, 2016)

I just had a cichlid release about 20 fry - I had used the bottle method to catch the fry (works awesomely) put them in my breeding net waiting to catch the rest of the fry - they were in the net for 2 days - doing great - then I woke up this morning to half of them being dead. This being the second time it had happened. The first time I had cautiously poured them into my breeding net - thinking I had stressed them - this time I had let them swim out of the bottle - same end result tho - all tho this time it took longer for them to die. I am not to sure as to why the keep dying, it has to be something to do with the breeding net, I am just not sure what tho


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What type of breeder net? A mesh one? Is it in the same tank as the adults? Perhaps the adults are picking on them from the bottom?

How developed were the babies? Fully free swimming?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Fogelhund said:


> What type of breeder net? A mesh one? Is it in the same tank as the adults? *Perhaps the adults are picking on them from the bottom?*
> 
> How developed were the babies? Fully free swimming?


+1 on this. Found the breeding nets were worthless in the main tank as the fry got sucked through by one of the adult fish. After several go rounds, I stumbled upon the trick of using a rubbermaid food storage container. These will float in the tank, the trick is to drill many small 1/16" or 3/32" holes on all the sides, starting halfway up. Basically leaving the entire bottom half of each side in place, so that as the fry settle, they can't escape. The hard plastic worked much better at keeping fish from eating fry.

Better still is an entire fry tank.

That said, unless you are breeding fish for a reason you might think of letting them stay in main tank. I rarely bother to remove fry from my tanks, and rely on having plenty of small holes in rocks for the fry to hide in.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've got a new breeder net contraption... I'm not sure how available it is yet, but I bought it in a local store. It is plexi on the bottom... works great...


----------



## Julie0811 (Jan 4, 2016)

that is originally what I had thought at first as well, maybe the adults are sneaking a lunch, but idk, I didn't actually see any this time around trying to get them. Yes it is one of the mesh nets. I can't keep them in there - not all of the anyway. My 2 males are getting literally every female. A couple weeks ago - I had noticed most of my fish were sitting up near the out take (of the filter) wondering why - I looked it up says there wasn't enough oxygen - so I had to tilt up my out take to where it hit the top of my hood and fall back into the tank creating more bubbles - apparently I have more fish in my tank then my air bubble can take. So that being why I need to get them out. I had started to wonder if maybe there was no security in the breeding net? Maybe there is no place to hide and that as stressing them out. But either way - I have the rest of them in a prepared separate tank, so far they are doing good. The last 4 I can not get them to go into my bottle trap. lol Think they are thinking - my brother's and sister's were in there - the bottle is back and the brother and sister's are not - so lol think they are scared they are gonna get flushed or something. lmao


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is SO common, they most often completely disappear overnight. Just let the mom spit in a separate fry tank...you will need one to raise the fry anyway.


----------

